# Audi Connect



## Padster72 (Dec 4, 2019)

Just picked up my 2016 TTS an very happy 

Trying to get Audi Connect set up and can't seem to do it. I have an iPhone 8 running iOS 13 which I have successfully paired for Bluetooth, but can not get a connection for Audi Connect and data services. Can anyone talk me through as the owners manual is not really that helpful?

TIA


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Don't waste your time. It's crap.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does the car have an active subscription? 2016, possibly not...
Do you have a SIM socket? have you tried you SIM in there first?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

You'll want it for realtime traffic, at least. It's bloody annoying. One you have it paired, you seem to need to have to open the Hotspot in settings on iPhone and then it will connect.

The best solution is to get yourself a SIM card for a few quid a month (or get a free one with a small data allowance that some places offer, or 12gb / 12mo etc) and stick it in the slot - job done.

I have carplay on mine - never managed to get it working, and cant be bothered to plug it in each time either. Surprised my 'wireless charging' option didn't come with wireless carplay either... i mean what's the point in wireless charging when you need to plug it in anyway to use all the features :roll:

The good news is, other than that I love the car!


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I just use waze. It's much better as has all speed cameras, mobile cameras etc. My audi Connect subscription expired and I got another year added for free when I had the service done. Its not a service I'd pay for and have never use it apart from the first day I had it. It might be better in later models but is very limited in 2016 TTS, which I have.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I prefer to see at google maps on VC (at least until it works), plus traffic updates are effective and I have speed/mobile and other cameras too, so at the moment for me _connect _does make sense


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> I prefer to see at google maps on VC (at least until it works), plus traffic updates are effective and I have speed/mobile and other cameras too, so at the moment for me _connect _does make sense


The traffic update is nice. No doubt. However for me it will just prepare me for the inevitable.  
However the added ETA that includes the current traffic is pretty sweet.

I rly hope one day they just embrace the Google services completely and have their maps (which are updates via the SIM card). Nothing is more precise than Google to me.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Padster72 said:


> Just picked up my 2016 TTS an very happy
> 
> Trying to get Audi Connect set up and can't seem to do it. I have an iPhone 8 running iOS 13 which I have successfully paired for Bluetooth, but can not get a connection for Audi Connect and data services. Can anyone talk me through as the owners manual is not really that helpful?
> 
> TIA


i seem to recall connecting via cable and waiting on the iPhone screen until its connected worked. You have to ensure you have an up to licences. if the car is 2nd hand it could be the licence is lapsed. standard 3 year but i got audi to increase an extra year entering the 4th year before i got rid. But audi connect is pretty useless.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

AceVentura said:


> I just use waze. It's much better as has all speed cameras, mobile cameras etc. My audi Connect subscription expired and I got another year added for free when I had the service done. Its not a service I'd pay for and have never use it apart from the first day I had it. It might be better in later models but is very limited in 2016 TTS, which I have.


I have found that AudiConnect is good, much better than I expected in fact, for traffic info (using a SIM in the slot in the glovebox). I use CamerAlert for speed cameras (requires a £19.99 annual subscription to PocketGPSWorld). I can say from personal experience that Waze does not have all mobile cameras on it. I received a summons recently for 81mph on the A64 near York. I was using Waze at the time and the mobile camera (van on a bridge) was definitely not announced. If the van had only been parked there for a few minutes, how would Waze know? Perhaps nobody had reported it to Waze yet. Perhaps nobody dared to, with a police van watching. I wasn't using CamerAlert at the time, unfortunately, but I expect it would have reported 'mobile camera location' ahead. Of course the problem then is that it will report too many mobile camera locations and often the camera is not actually there.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my _connect _subscription will expire at the beginning of 2021, they quoted me 207€ for 12 months renewal and 356€ for 24 months...
now, considering that google earth feature will be stopped from 31/12/2020, very probably I will not go on...
but, other than traffic updates (very precise and therefore useful) and fuel price, train/flights info etc (that I absolutely don't use), what other I will loose without _connect_?
will speed camera alert continue to work? (in the sense that I can continue to upload them via POIbase even without _connect_)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> they quoted me 207€ for 12 months renewal and 356€ for 24 months...


Thats a daylight robbery!
They never gave me a price. They always renewed it for free annually.
Idk where they got those prices as there is no official pricing for AudiConnect renewal


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yeah, I remember you telling about a free renewal possibility... is that valid for me also?  
I don't know where they (Audi dealer) took these prices from....


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> yeah, I remember you telling about a free renewal possibility... is that valid for me also?
> I don't know where they (Audi dealer) took these prices from....


Yeah, I cant see why not. I mean I just had a German Audi dealership in Stuttgart do my MyAudi account thing...

Right now I doubt anyone sane would work in the dealership especially in Slovenia. But since this is an online renewal. Might be worth it to give them a quick email question. They prob can do it from home.

But then again where are you driving these days to need it... best to do it once this thing boils over and use up all 12months.

My advice (how I did it with German Audi). Write it in Slovenain. (use google translate. Use simple words. Nothing fancy). Short and precise. Hide the fact that you are from Italy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, please send me dealer's mail by PM 8)


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> I have carplay on mine - never managed to get it working, and cant be bothered to plug it in each time either. Surprised my 'wireless charging' option didn't come with wireless carplay either... i mean what's the point in wireless charging when you need to plug it in anyway to use all the features :roll:


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who thinks this. I do occasionally listen to Spotify via Android Auto (which works fine), but just can't be bothered to fiddle around with the usb lead every time I get in the car. Apparently, wireless CP and AA will be available on the new A3. Not at launch, but by the end of the year. Amazed it has taken them so long to sort this out.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > I have carplay on mine - never managed to get it working, and cant be bothered to plug it in each time either. Surprised my 'wireless charging' option didn't come with wireless carplay either... i mean what's the point in wireless charging when you need to plug it in anyway to use all the features :roll:
> ...


Yes especially as BMW have had this for ages. Admittedly they charge extra for the wireless option, cheeky feckers.


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

In the UK they extend Audi Connect by a year at a time for free.

If you set your wifi to 'hotspot and client' on the car the connect the car to your phone personal hotspot, you can manage without a sim. It just takes a minute to connect each time your start up but it's fine.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jwa1 said:


> In the UK they extend Audi Connect by a year at a time for free.
> 
> If you set your wifi to 'hotspot and client' on the car the connect the car to your phone personal hotspot, you can manage without a sim. It just takes a minute to connect each time your start up but it's fine.


I think they only extend it if you are the original owner from new.


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

I've had two used TTs and they have extended it in both FOC. There is no UK charging model at present. It has taken about two minutes both times via a call to the myAudi support team. I last did this in March 2020.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> my _connect _subscription will expire at the beginning of 2021, they quoted me 207€ for 12 months renewal and 356€ for 24 months...
> now, considering that google earth feature will be stopped from 31/12/2020, very probably I will not go on...
> but, other than traffic updates (very precise and therefore useful) and fuel price, train/flights info etc (that I absolutely don't use), what other I will loose without _connect_?
> will speed camera alert continue to work? (in the sense that I can continue to upload them via POIbase even without _connect_)


Confused ... Why would audi charge exorbitant prices for audi connect.. or am I missing something I went out and bought a sim for a couple of pounds by the sound of it I get all the Google, petrol prices and all the other things that audi connect offer or is there something I'm missing without an audi connect subscription??

Russell


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Go into the licences menu in Audi connect (in the mmi) and you'll see what you are missing. Google earth is not part of it. Live traffic updates etc is.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jwa1 said:


> I've had two used TTs and they have extended it in both FOC. There is no UK charging model at present. It has taken about two minutes both times via a call to the myAudi support team. I last did this in March 2020.


That's good. I stand corrected.  
When I rang to extend mine at the end of 3 years they said it still had a year to run. I later checked on the MMI and it did have another year. Confused. Unless they had updated it remotely.


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mine both came with 4 years and I extended by 1 year recently. I think the brochure says 4 years when you buy the car but can't remember for sure.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

beyond the renewal itself (I still have another year), can we reconfirm at least what doesn't' work once *connect *has expired?
I think google earth (but it will stopped on 31/12 anyway) plus traffic info and all the other stuff (fuel prices, flight&train matter...), is this correct?
will the speed cameras (very important for me  ) continue to work even without connect?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> beyond the renewal itself (I still have another year), can we reconfirm at least what doesn't' work once *connect *has expired?
> I think google earth (but it will stopped on 31/12 anyway) plus traffic info and all the other stuff (fuel prices, flight&train matter...), is this correct?
> will the speed cameras (very important for me  ) continue to work even without connect?


The speed camera alerts do not depend on Audi Connect. If you went through the 'regular' process, all that happened was that you imported a points-of-interest (POI) database (which happened to be camera locations) into the satnav map system. In other words, as an 'overlay'. Any new speed camera locations added since you did the import won't therefore show on your system. There is no live update! If you have a subscription to PocketGPSWorld (or wherever) you can check for updates, and go through the file import process again if required. Once the speedcam locations are integrated into your system, the alerts (visual and audible) just depend on the built-in GPS.

Confusion may have arisen because there used to be an association with MyAudi. You used to upload the camera database file to the MyAudi website (as a 'personal POI') and then (after format conversion) import it into your car's system via USB or SD card. Audi removed the MyAudi 'special destinations' functionality a while ago, so an alternate method (using poibase.com) was then required. At least I think that's the current method. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, that's clear, I do use POIbase for uploading speed cameras, glad to know they will not be affected by _connect _absence, just a bit sad I will loose traffic info, but for 207€/year in my pocket, I can go through it


----------

